# [Essentials] Manga 2



## mameks (Jan 21, 2011)

*Rules*Taken from the the original thread


Spoiler: Rules




*You can only vote for a manga series once.*

*Don't edit your post when you have a new manga to add, just make another post for less confusion.*  :???:

*Sorry, no hentai (fan-made series) in this list.*
*Doujin are allowed, as long as I can find the series on Anime-Planet, otherwise I won't add it to the list.*

*Also, if there's a commonly used English name for the series please use it so we don't have the same two or three series listed. If the series is naturally Japanese, then it's fine.*

*Please post the full name of the series because I might not know every abbreviation of every manga.*

*This is for manga only. Visual novels, light novels, and other related genres deserve their own respective lists.*

*I will allow minus posts, but only for manga which have 5 or more votes (for a bit of balance). Yet, don't go all-out and try to minus everything on the list.*


*The List*



Spoiler



*Essentials* *[25+]*

*EB.*
Bleach (27)

*ED.*
Death Note (41)

*EF.*
Fullmetal Alchemist (38)

*EN.*
Naruto (30)

*RO.*
One Piece (35)

*Recommended* *[15+]*

*RB.*
Bakuman (18)

*RD.*

*NF.*
Fairy Tail (21)

*RG.*
Gantz (18)
Great Teacher Onizuka (17)

*NK.*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (18)

*RN.*

*RO.*

*Noteworthy* *[5+]*
*N#$%*
20th Century Boys (7)
*NA.*
Air Gear (7)


*NB.*
Berserk (7)
Beelzebub (10)
Bitter Virgin (7)
Black Cat (6)
Blazer Drive (5)
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo (5)

*NC.*
Change 123 (5)
Claymore (6)

*ND.*
D.Gray-Man (8)
Detective Conan (11)
Dragonball (10)
Dragonball Z (2)

*NE.*
Elfen Lied (8)
Eyeshield 21 (5)

*NF.*

*NG.*

*NH.*
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (7)
Hunter x Hunter (6)

*NI.*
Ichigo 100% (7)

*NJ.*
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures (8)

*NK.*
Kimi no Iru Machi (5)
Kuroshitsuji (5)

*NL.*
Liar Game (9)
Love Hina (5)

*NM.*
Mahou Sensei Negima (8)
Monster (9)

*NN.*
NHK ni Yokoso (8)
Neon Genesis Evangelion (5)

*NP.*
Pokemon Adventures (6)
Pretty Face (5)
Psyren (10)

*NR.*
Ranma 1/2 (6)
Rave Master (5)
Rosario+Vampire (5)
Rurouni Kenshin (11)

*NS.*
Soul Eater (8)
Suzuka (5)

*NT.*
The World God Only Knows (13)

*Other* *[*


----------



## em2241992 (Jan 21, 2011)

I"s
Strawberry 100%
Bitter Virgin
Love Hina
Suzuka
Midori Days
Ai Kora/Love and Collage
Elfen Lied
Pretty Face
Kanokon
Mirai Nikki
Ane Doki
Nana to Kaoru
Rosario + Vampire

These are some of my favorite manga, all in no particular order. These are very good choices for romance fans. Also, for those who are a fan of pretty face I recommend the following:
Gacha Gacha - Secret
No Bra

Gacha Gacha is a a fully series, the "Secret" part is the second half totally seperated from the first


----------



## Isabelyes (Jan 21, 2011)

Wheee~

Higurashi When They Cry
Spice & Wolf
Death Note
Elfen Lied
Chobits
Clover
Alive
Mayoi Neko Overrun! (Heavily Ecchi, but I wouldn't call it Hentai.)


----------



## mameks (Jan 21, 2011)

Updated, including em's edit.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 21, 2011)

Pinned.
Keep it up to date


----------



## Isabelyes (Jan 22, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Updated, including em's edit.



Hurr durr, error: The English title is "Spice & Wolf", not "Wolf & Spice".
I really don't know why this was changed by Yen Press (the original Japanese title was, in fact, "Wolf & Spice"), but I'm sure they have their reasons. :3


----------



## mameks (Jan 22, 2011)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that last night >_<
*adds English name*
Woops, meant English, not alternate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adding zeroneo's now.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Beelzebub
Defense Devil
Code: Breaker
Deadman Wonderland
Psyren
Medaka Box
Ao no Exorcist
Soul Eater
Soul Eater Not!
Katekyo Hitman Reborn

Yay for epic manga :3


----------



## mameks (Jan 22, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> Beelzebub
> Defense Devil
> Code: Breaker
> Deadman Wonderland
> ...


Updated to here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yesh, IMO, that's a pretty good list there


----------



## mameks (Jan 23, 2011)

Updated some more


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

SLAYER SHOULD BE TOP LIST


----------



## Jax (Jan 23, 2011)

One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fairy Tail
Dragon Ball
Death Note


----------



## mameks (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> SLAYER SHOULD BE TOP LIST


Which one?
There's 7...


----------



## basher11 (Jan 23, 2011)

One Piece
gantz
bleach
fairy tail


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all them they are too good

i would go slayers demonic them slayers Super demonic story ad them the others also why no add novels


----------



## Mazor (Jan 23, 2011)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 23, 2011)

Death Note
Soul Eater
Dragon Ball Z
Inuyasha (I'm not sure of that's spelled right..)


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2011)

Fullmetal Alchemist
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Gantz
Great Teacher Onizuka
Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
Naruto
Onani Master Kurosawa (it's a doujinshi, but you can actually find it online)


----------



## Mazor (Jan 23, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> (it's a doujinshi, but you can actually find it online)



Well, it's not like doujinshi are uncommon online at all, especially not relatively popular ones like the one you are mentioning. 

Each Comiket brings several gigabytes new doujinshi to torrent and DDL sites.


----------



## mameks (Jan 23, 2011)

Updated to raul's post


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 23, 2011)

Gurren Lagann
One Piece
Super Mario-kun
Ultimo
Dragon Ball
Naruto
Full Metal Alchemist
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was just writing that in case somebody actually thinks of asking for that in their local manga shop


----------



## mameks (Jan 23, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Gurren Lagann
> One Piece
> Super Mario-kun
> Ultimo
> ...


Added to list.

Naruto's nearly in Essential


----------



## Aogu (Jan 23, 2011)

I posted +ve's int he old one. Didn't realsie I could post -ve's.
And I a bastard. So here they are:

-Naruto
-dragonball
-Love Hina (*100000000), I thought you said no hentai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And a -0.5 for Bleach


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2011)

IMHO, you shouldn't allow for minus posts... coz haters gonna hate


----------



## monkat (Jan 23, 2011)

+1 Pixie Pop (you heard me)
+1 Gurren Lagann
+1 Every .hack// manga series


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 23, 2011)

+1 Death Note
+1 Kuroshitsuji
+1 Bleach

-1 Naruto


----------



## luke_c (Jan 23, 2011)

Onani Master Kurosawa is certainly worth a go, I don't know if I would class it as a doujinshi but it certinaly hasn't got the most friendly theme as readers of it would know.

Just some ones I'm more into now than others:

Bakuman
Claymore
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Nurarihyon no Mago
Prunus Girl


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 23, 2011)

In the list it should be Nausicaa *of the* Valley of the Wind


----------



## monkat (Jan 23, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> In the list it should be Nausicaa *of the* Valley of the Wind


Shlong just got PWNT!


----------



## Aogu (Jan 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It wasn't actually his fault, since he C+P the OP from [Essentials] Manga 1....

But we won't mention that.

Shlong just got PWNT!


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jan 24, 2011)

Where is The Breaker and The Breaker New Waves?
And where is Defense Devil and Blue Exorcist?
And why is ability shop up there? It was only a one shot if i remember correctly


----------



## mameks (Jan 24, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> IMHO, you shouldn't allow for minus posts... coz haters gonna hate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was down as The Breakers :/ *adds New Waves*

Updated.
Both of those are on the list


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

A few that I think should be on the list

Vampire's Portrait
Pokemon Adventures +1
Death note +1
Yu-Gi-Oh! R
Hellsing
The Ace Attorney series
Sukisyo
Elfen Lied
Fullmetal Alchemist +1
Kingdom Hearts series


----------



## Aogu (Jan 24, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> aogu: Love Hina's not just an H-manga, it also has an _actual_ series :3



I know! They have it in every f-ing bookstore taking up valuable space! That's waht the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was for!

It's just that it was based off an H game, but there are many like that...


----------



## mameks (Jan 24, 2011)

Aogu said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O~ -_-

Updating with Catboy's post now :3
EDIT: Except for Sukisyo, which is a Light Novel.

D'you think Light Novels should be added to the list (and tagged as such) or continue leaving them out?

EDIT: Done.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Aogu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a manga of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasn't made by the official creator, but it was being sold under the official distributer of the Anime. It could have been doujin, but a REALLY well made one.


----------



## Toki~ (Jan 26, 2011)

Skip Beat and also Pet Shop of Horrors. Oh and if it's not there Jing - King of Bandits series and the Twilight Tales series.


----------



## mameks (Jan 26, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 26, 2011)

Bleach
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
Gantz
To-LOVE-Ru
Zelda (if game manga are allowed)
Zombie Powder


----------



## mameks (Jan 26, 2011)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Bleach
> Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
> Gantz
> To-LOVE-Ru
> ...



Added|updated &c.

If it's on here, then I allow it ^~^
And if it's not, then I wikipedia it, and if it's not there, I don't add it.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey shlong, maybe you should fix Onani Master Kurosawa in there, since BBCode won't work in a quote


----------



## mameks (Feb 1, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Hey shlong, maybe you should fix Onani Master Kurosawa in there, since BBCode won't work in a quote







Derp x_x


----------



## Youkai (Feb 12, 2011)

man we would need a recommendations for "unknown" / "underrated" manga.

when i read the list its just like reading the who is who of manga like there is nothing else good than the few everyone knows due to the anime releases that are even in america and europe or rarely just because they really are popular...


just completed 2 extremely good manga i wouldn't want to miss while one is not listed here and the other one has one vote oO (at least)


+ Mirai Nikki
+ Bitter Virgin

oh yeah and for the still ongoing

+ Prunus Girl
+ Beelzebub
+ Gantz

(ok rather much and the ongoing ones are well know as well but k XD)


----------



## gotchapt (Feb 12, 2011)

Gantz
Death Note


----------



## mameks (Feb 12, 2011)

Updated.
Youkai: All of the ones in your post were already on the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, some of them are >.>


----------



## Youkai (Feb 25, 2011)

Well ok possible, didn't see some of them due to the very big list of (1) titles ^^


I would like to Add Suicide Island to the list and the Higurashi series (there are like 10 or more different ones but think "higurashi series" should be ok?)


----------



## mameks (Feb 25, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Well ok possible, didn't see some of them due to the very big list of (1) titles ^^
> 
> 
> I would like to Add Suicide Island to the list and the Higurashi series (there are like 10 or more different ones but think "higurashi series" should be ok?)


Yeah, it's...rather large ><

Added.


----------



## Domination (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure what I +1'd in the old thread so I'll just +1 some new stuff I've read.

+1
20th Century Boys/21st Century Boys
Gantz
Berserk
Vagabond
Psyren

Especially 20th Century Boys. Its the most epic and genius manga I've read in quite a while. In fact, I'd bet its the most epic and genius manga I've ever read.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 6, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> oooh... time to vote...
> 
> Death Note (obviously, duh)
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> ...






Just added my previous votes (in spoiler form) so I don't get confused...

Basilisk
Ibitsu (prob turn off lolita fans, but...)
Detective Conan (how did I forget to include this in my previous vote???)
O-Parts Hunter
Uzumaki
Battle Royale


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 7, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what I +1'd in the old thread so I'll just +1 some new stuff I've read.
> 
> +1
> 20th Century Boys/21st Century Boys
> ...



Offtopic: Monster and Pluto beg for your attention. Both are by the same author as 20th Century Boys.

+1
Mahou Sensei Negima
Noblesse (Korean manwha/webcomic)
Suzuka 
Kimi no Iru Machi


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 9, 2011)

-1 Bleach
+1 One Piece
+1 Air Gear
+1 Ichigo 100%
+1 Kenshin
+1 Black Cat
+1 Berserk (Is it not there?!)
+1 Chobits
+1 Clover
+1 Genshiken
+1 Nononono (Not there)
+1 IO (Haven't been able to find this again in years but GODDAMN it was pretty fucking cool)
-1 K-On  - shit tier as hell
+1 GTO
+1 Nausicaa
+1 Onani Master Kurosawa
+1 Rave Master - Was decent at one point, turned crap fast. It's like a hand-me-down One Piece. The concepts were nice at least.
+1 Soul Eater
+1 Ichigo 100% (Strawberry 100%)
-1 Tsubasa - Watch the anime instead, it's okay, but the anime is just leaps and bounds better.
-1 Spice and Wolf - Sucks balls

I know some of those minuses are under 5, but they really suck and don't belong there. If they ever go past 5 and I care enough to waltz back in I'll link to this post.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Mar 14, 2011)

+1 New Prince of Tennis
+1 Prince of Tennis
+1 Fairy Tail


----------



## m33st4 (Mar 19, 2011)

+1 Bleach
+1 Naruto
+1 One Piece
+1 Death note (The ending sucked, but it was pretty good.)
+1 Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ao No Exorcist + 1
Fairy Tail + 1
Katekyo Hitman Reborn + 1
Air Gear + 1 (even though it gets weird lol)


----------



## alphenor (Mar 22, 2011)

+1:
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
One Piece
Fairy Tail
Kimi no Iru Machi
The World God Only Knows


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

+1
Naruto
One Piece
Kimi no Iru Machi
The World God Only Knows
One Piece
KissXSis
Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn
Fairy Tail
Ef - A Fairy Tale of the Two
Yoroshiku Master
D.Gray-Man
Liar Game
The World God Only Knows
Rosario + Vampire
Rosario + Vampire II
Psyren
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Emerging


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

+1
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist 
Bleach
GTO
Naruto
One Piece
Fairy Tail
Hayate no Gotoku 
K-On!
Kingdom Hearts
Lucky Star
Ranma 1/2
The Legend of Zelda


----------



## Raika (Mar 22, 2011)

So I've read a ton of new manga...

+1 to:

Bloody Monday
Bokurano
Claymore
D.Gray-man
Death Note
Detective Conan
Eden no Ori
Elfen Lied
Enigma
Fullmetal Alchemist
Kimi no Iru Machi
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Mirai Nikki
Rurouni Kenshin
Suzuka
The World Only God Knows
To-LOVE-Ru
To-LOVE-Ru Darkness


----------



## mameks (Apr 3, 2011)

Fwaaaaa, lots to update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll set to this now ^^


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 10, 2011)

Add

Sister Princess (Novel)
Baby Princess

-1 Rave Master


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 10, 2011)

Add:

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!)

and my vote goes to

Bleach


----------



## machomuu (Apr 10, 2011)

+1
One Piece
Ouran High School Host Club
Kare Kano - His and Her Circumstances
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
The Law of Ueki
Cardcaptor Sakura
XXXHolic
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Case Closed (Listed as Detective Conan in the OP, but Case Closed is the English manga name)
Hunter X Hunter
Rurouni Kenshin
.hack//Legend of Twilight
Ace Attorney series
Chobits
Black Cat
Bobobo-bobo-bobo
Pokemon Adventures
D.Gray Man
The Legend of Zelda
Kingdom Hearts
Mushishi
Ranma 1/2
Inuyasha
School Rumble
Yu Yu Hakusho!
Zatch Bell
Bleach


----------



## MaxNuker (Apr 10, 2011)

arent we supposed to only vote on 1 series? if not then i'll vote to 
+1
Bleach
+1
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 10, 2011)

MaxNuker said:
			
		

> *arent we supposed to only vote on 1 series?* if not then i'll vote to
> +1
> Bleach
> +1
> ...


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just bought _Death Note: Volume 1_ from Amazon. Am I going to regret this purchase?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 17, 2011)

anyone here read the PR manga it any good i loved the games but am unsure to read it cause it may destroy my opinion on PR.

as for manga 

bleach+1
Naruto+1
one piece+1


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I just bought _Death Note: Volume 1_ from Amazon. Am I going to regret this purchase?


Probably not.  If you like a complex art style, a semi-dark story, and an evil protagonist, no.  It's a pretty good manga, you most likely won't regret it.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been absolutely amazing so far, I'm loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## alphenor (May 18, 2011)

to whom it may concern: you might wanna check if "Kami no Mizo Shiru Sekai" and "The World God Only Knows" are of the same manga.


----------



## Empoleom (May 29, 2011)

Saint Seiya: the Lost Canvas
Tokyo Babylon
Ga-rei


----------



## Raika (May 29, 2011)

Ao no Exorcist
Defense Devil
Onidere
Sankarea
Soul Eater
The Breaker
The Breaker: New Waves


----------



## luke_c (Jun 2, 2011)

alphenor said:
			
		

> to whom it may concern: you might wanna check if "Kami no Mizo Shiru Sekai" and "The World God Only Knows" are of the same manga.


They are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And for the record it's 'Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai'.

A big +1 to the following:
Ao no Exorcist
Bakuman
Claymore
Fairy Tail
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Kimi ni Todoke
Koe de Oshigoto!
Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

+1 to the ff.

Beelzebub
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Naruto 
Bleach
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Fairy Tail
Mahou Sensei Negima
Kuroshitsuji


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 15, 2011)

+1 to:
Rurouni Kenshin
Fairy Tail





 ..


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 15, 2011)

+1:

Haibane Renmei
MeruPuri: Marchen Prince
Kuroshitsuji
Mahou Sensei Negima
God Child
Brody's Ghost
Miki Falls
Kami Nomi zo Shiru Sekai
Pretty Face
Yotsuba&!
Azumanga Daioh


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 27, 2011)

Naruto +1


----------



## punkyrule (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 to Pastel, KissXSis, Kagetora


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for picking up this list. Good luck with it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 15, 2011)

+1


Fairy Tail (can't believe this isn't up there in the list, fucking epic manga)
Bleach
One Piece
Naruto
Soul Eater
Rave Master
Full Metal Alchemist
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## titen96 (Aug 15, 2011)

+1
beelzebub
Bakuman 
The world god only knows


----------



## prowler (Aug 19, 2011)

Azumanga Daioh,
Soul Eater,
Pandora Hearts,
and Blue Exorcist.

I'm trying to get into some more manga but my wallet hates me ):


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 12, 2011)

+1Usagi drop
+1Azumangadioh

I'll give a link to a wiki or summary of these.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 Hetalia Axis Powers


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 to

Bakuman
Deathnote
Pysren


----------



## mameks (Sep 15, 2011)

Updated to the above post.
Sorry it's so late everyone, but it's all up-t-date now.

The rules have also been changed slightly, so please read them, as some people obviously haven't been doing so.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 15, 2011)

hibiki's magic
shaman king
spice and wolf
kashimashi girl meets girl
mushishi
deadman wonderland
welcome to the NHK
Pokemon special
+anima
the girl who leapt/runs through time
one piece
Book of friends
Pretty face
My dearest devil princess
Tale of the Waning moon
S.S. Astro
Last fantasy
Clover
Suzunari!

All +1


----------



## Arras (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll +1 the only manga I ever read:
Pokemon Adventures
Ranma 1/2

Oh, and I think the person above me meant Pokemon Adventures when she said Pokemon Special.


----------



## mameks (Sep 15, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> hibiki's magic
> shaman king
> spice and wolf
> kashimashi girl meets girl
> ...


Adding now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And yesh, Pokemon Special's also called Pokemon Adventures c:

Also, "The Girl Who Leaps Through Time" and "The Girl Who Runs Through Time" are 2 different series soooooo which one? Or both?


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 15, 2011)

they are actually in the same series. The girl who runs comes first, and leapt comes second featuring what happened after runs =D


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

+1
Pokemon Adventures

I seriously can't believe I didn't add that before.

Also, +1
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

The best Anime -> Manga I've ever seen.


----------



## Void3 (Sep 16, 2011)

+1 Elfen Lied !!


----------



## mameks (Sep 16, 2011)

Updated up to the above post


----------



## R4WK1LL (Oct 8, 2011)

+1 for:
Change 123
Detective Conan
Eyeshield 21
Futari Ecchi (this one isn't hentai but "special education".. right?) 
High School of the Dead
Persona 3
SlamDunk!
Street Fighter (series)


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

+1 One Piece
+1 20th Century Boys
+1 Higurashi no naku koro ni


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

R4WK1LL said:


> Futari Ecchi (this one isn't hentai but &quot;special education&quot;.. right?)


Despite it's name, it turns out it's only seriously NSFW, as opposed to full-blown hentai 
Added :3



s4mid4re said:


> +1 20th Century Boys
> +1 Higurashi no naku koro ni


These two need more love ;O;

Anyways, updated ^^
Had some problems with the new editty thing, so at one point all the text was red and in bold 
It's all good now though, turned off editing mode, so I'm back to typing out all the BB code. Which is fine as I know most of it anyways


----------



## duel (Nov 6, 2011)

+1
One Piece
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Beelzebub
Hayate The Combat Butler
The World God Only Knows
Medaka Box
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
Needless

The Azumanga Daioh 4koma's are pretty good as well.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 6, 2011)

+1 to

Ranma 1/2
Maison Ikkoku
The World God Only Knows
Oh My Goddess
One Piece 
Naruto


----------



## Nujui (Dec 4, 2011)

+1 Fruits Basket.


----------



## BumFace (Dec 9, 2011)

+1 The world only god knows and Mirai Nikki


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

+1 Naruto 
+1 Psyren
+1 Soul Eater
+1 The Breaker
+1 The Breaker; New waves


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 7, 2012)

+1 Gamaran


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

+1 One Piece
+1 Blame!
+1 Biomega
+1 Abara (Not sure if on list)
+1 NOiSE (Not sure if on list)
+1 Hellsing
+1 Higurashi

Had to plus OP as it is one of the most epic manga I've read.
Other than that...I love everything Nihei has put out and own all of it. :3


----------



## Sop (Jul 1, 2013)

the only manga i have read is the kingdom hearts one

so +1 to dat


----------



## aalokishere (Jul 1, 2013)

+1 Great Teacher Onizuka
+1 Slam Dunk
+1 Samurai X
+1 Dragonball
+1 20th Century Boys
+1 xxxHolic
Also Hellsing and Full Metal alchemist


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 3, 2013)

+1 Toriko
+1 Fighting spirit (hajime no ippo)
+1 Btooom


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 29, 2015)

One piece
Skip beat
Love so life
Gekkan shoujo nozaki kun
Akatsuki no Yona
Hibi Chouchou
Warau Kanoko sama and it's sequel, Koi dano Ai dano
Mugen Sowaka Tokyo Omyouji
Omyouji
Aozora Yell


Sorry.. All of this are all shoujo/romance manga except one piece. I'm all updated to these mangas and you can talk to me with your theories and stuffs (one piece) or any shoujo related mangas that you know btw all of these are all my fave mangas in no particular order


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

One Punch Man
Mushoku Tensei
Oresama Teacher
Kumo desu ga, nani ka?
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken
Re: Zero
Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari
Sword Art Online: Progressive
All you need is kill
Berserk
Kagerou Days
The Breaker: New Waves
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## RimiNishijou (Jun 29, 2016)

The Voynich Hotel
Not Lives


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

Detective Conan


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 21, 2016)

+1 Naruto
+1 one piece


----------



## daweasel27 (Aug 5, 2017)

*Oyasumi Punpun*


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 5, 2017)

NANA should _tots _be on this list


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 15, 2017)

+1 Kengan Ashura . best fighting manga ever made, IMO. seriously.


----------



## ignare (Feb 9, 2019)

Even though calling a graphic novel a "manga" just because it is from a certain culture is pure racism, I'll vote.

Lone Wolf and Cub +1
Blade of the Immortal +1
Phoenix +1
Ayako +1
Berserk +1
20th Century Boys +1
Monster +1
Holyland +1
I'm Still Alive... +1
A Trail of Blood +1
Inu X Boku SS +1
Yu Yu Hakusho +1


----------



## Slysoft (Jun 14, 2019)

Vagabond is probably the best manga ever made.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2020)

Inuyasha
Dragonball 
Dragonball Z
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (May 31, 2020)

+1 Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
+1 Detective Conan
+1 Assassination Classroom
+1 The Promised Neverland
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist
+1 My Hero Academia
+1 One-Punch Man


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 2, 2020)

+1 Suijin no Hanayome (also known as "Suijin no Ikenie")
+1 Shinobi Life
+1 Mia: Unjou no Neverland
+1 Kamichu!
+1 Hyakka no Shirushi
+1 XX Demo Mahou Shoujo ni Naremasu Ka?
+1 Otoko no Ko Tsuma


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 9, 2021)

+1 fullmetal alchemist
+1 assassination classroom


----------

